# appreciate the Comments?



## Dabfox (Dec 29, 2009)

To anyone who is a artist, which would you prefer:

A) 100 comments but no favorites

B)100 favorites but no comments

I would have put:

C) 100 views but no comments

But then D would have been next to impossible woulden't it?


----------



## quayza (Dec 29, 2009)

Dabfox said:


> To anyone who is a artist, which would you prefer:
> 
> A) 100 comments but no favorites
> 
> ...


 As long as i can tell you like my work.


----------



## Anokorok (Jan 24, 2010)

Comments. If people love my art, then I know I'm doing something right. If people also hate my art, then I know I'm really doing something right.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd prefer comments as well, in order to improve comments are really helpful inseatd of just favourites...so yay for comments


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 24, 2010)

Comments.  Faves may be the de facto measure of popularity but at least comments are more involved.  They can show just how much somebody appreciates a piece, and it also opens up an (at least temporary) channel for conversation.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

^
Word !


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 24, 2010)

comments


----------

